# Don't Rush It



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

pLEASE DON'T RUSH THE ICE FISHING GUYS. TAKE IT FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS BEEN THERE. COLD WATER BURNS. BE CAREFUL
1. PICKS OF LIFE
2. A LENGTH OF ROPE
3. A CHANGE OF CLOTHES JUST IN CASE
4. MOST IMPORTANT , TAKE A FREIND, DO NOT VENTURE ON ICE ALONE.
THERE WILL BE OTHER SUGGESTIONS, BUT THE BEST ADVISE IS USE YOUR HEAD AND COMMON SENSE. 
ICE FISHING IS THE BEST BUT CAN ALSO BE VERY DANGEROUS.
BTTMLINE


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

bttmline, great advice. Everyone needs to be careful and have someone with you, no matter how experienced you are. I guess by now that everyone has checked out the video on what you are suppossed to do if you break through the ice, that was on this forum.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i agree, lets have a safe and fun ice season!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

and if your as big as me ...be double careful cause if i go in im not coming out!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

:G That's how I'd tell that the ice is safe, I see you out there, knowing that you're what...17 lbs heavier than me, it's safe for me to venture out!!  Anyhow, how ya doing HH?
Actually, I'm never the first one out. I wait until I see several people out on the ice. And I'm not comfortable until I have *at least* 3" under me.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

What are "picks of life"? Something to grab ice to hoist yourself out?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

do you guys use them ice picks??? i keep an innertube tied to me with enough rope to save someone else with.... i figure thats the best to use....


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

definately an item every ice fisherman should have with them. there handsized grips with a steel pointed rod that sticks out about 1"-2" long. if you go through they allow you to jab them into the ice and pull yourself out of the water. there usually attached to each other with a phone cord style cable so you can wear them around your neck and there right there incase you need them. have seen the home made verisions made out of a wood dowel rod and then pound a framing nail into the end and grind the head of the nail off into a point. attach them with a small piece of rope and you can wear them around your neck as well. what i like about the ones that are manufactured is that they interloc with each other so you dont have to worry about jabbing yourself with the points. the inner tube idea is good but if your on slick ice i dont think you would be able to get traction and could possible have the person pull you onto the unsafe area. if you have cleats for your boots then that probally wouldnt be as big of an issue.










sowbelly


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i always keep cleats with me but i guess i should at least order some pics.. cant be too safe.... id love to get one of them ice saftey suits....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

doing ok snake .we will have to hook up on the ice one time too. ill wait for 5 or 6 inches.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Just remember to WEAR the picks. They don't do any good sitting in you bucket or sled if you go in. I'm real bad for forgetting mine in my bucket until I've walked out a ways and then remember to put them on my neck. Hope all of you remember yours. And I hope none of us ever needs them.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I have seen those ice picks at many bait stores and sporting good stores. I don't remember how much they where but when I bought mine the price didn't upset me. A must for ice fishing. Just hope you never need them.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I actually put my jacket on while holding one in each hand so they are right there. I keep them up in my sleeve just in case.
tim


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Got the pick's carry them all the time Around my neck. And I did buy a Survival suit also this past spring. Hope to never need to use either of them ! But I am ready just in case! Can never be too carefull I suppose ? It may sound Dumb, But I wanted to try the float suit out in warm water this past summer but I never Did ? The wife Thought I was nut's for wanting to see if it would keep me a float ?? This time of the year I also walk with the spud bar checking the ice as I go!!


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Question: How are a couple a perch/ bluegill fillets worth the risk? I have never understood what would motivate someone to assume risking their life over a few fillets. Don't tell me fellowship w/ friends,etc. - you can get that w/o risking your life on the ice. What is the motivation? Desparation to fish over winter/ ward of winter doldrums? I've tried ice fishing a few times but constant puckering ruined any possible enjoyment. Personally, I stick to a few open water/ creek options in winter - a few trips are enoough to get me through to Spring. I appreciate honest comments on motivations for ice fishing.

MA


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

MA I have been much closer to death while fishing creeks and rivers then I ever have on the ice. Wading in cold water with current to me is as dangerous as fishing can get. I went down on 2 seperate occasions in fremont and have never gotten wet past my knees on ice.

Scott


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Thats a good question. Its never really been about the fish for me. Its more of the adventure. Doing something 99.9% of the population would never even try. I understand the pucker factor and if you ever completly lose it while on the ice you have lost your mind. 

Getting ready for a day on Erie to me is like prepping for a long hunting trip. Gassing up the quad, packing lunch, beverages, getting safety gear in order, double checking tackle boxes, it all gets me juiced. 

Fishing Erie on the ice is passing by bowhunting as my biggest rush in the outdoors. Just talking about it is giving me the shakes.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

MA, here's why I do it...

IT'S FUN

There isn't one specific factor that causes it to be so... I like taking my kids out, I like going with friends, but then again, I really enjoy the solitude sometimes of going alone. It's a challenge every time out. I just enjoy it, and yes, the fellowship of meeting and fishing together on the ice is much different than sitting over a cup of coffee at Bob Evans and talking about it... And I'm not going to lie and say I've always done the safest, smartest things before on the ice, but it's all a part of the experience... If that's too corny for you, then I feel bad for you. Everyone has their own reasons, and just because they're different then your's, don't come down on them for a different view or reason. I love fishing, whether it's on the ice, in a creek or river, pond, lake or wherever.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Daddy..... AMEN

1. Its more fun than even summer fishing

My reasoning.. Obviously not many people go so you can cruise around and try all the spots you with. 

2. Ice fisherman on the adverage are the best guys to fish with.

Point being normally if Im on fish or another ice fisherman is near by we get each other involved even if we've never met. As a whole I think ice fisherman are usually the friendliest guys to fish with.

My 1st time fishing was with Craig Fletcher and we fished Buckeye Lake Several years ago and in 2 hours we caught 42 Saugeyes. I've never had that good of a day even in spring. We kept our limit of small eaters about 16 inches or so. I've been hooked ever since. 


3. The Solitude. There arent too many people fishing. Its nice and quite. Dont have to hear motors flying by and boats rocking you all around. Its also great to take a good friend for company. Couple friends fishing in a warm shanty with good food is just awesome.

You should give it a try. As long as you use common sense its actually pretty safe. I dont like to venture out on less than 4 inches of CLEAR ice of about 5 to 6 inches if not so clear. I tried talking Dale into it for a while and he did finally go but I didnt have the pleasure of taking him but I hear he's hooked. 

I will be more than happy to extend you an offer on Buckeye this winter. I've taken quite a few people out for the 1st time since I was introduced and I think that they've all been hooked. 


P.S. Carl we should hook up this year. I think Im finally going to make the Presque Trip.. I've been dying the last couple years to get up there


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll hook up somewhere man! Won't be long, either...


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

MA,
I do it because its the most difficult form of fishing there is. The weather is against you, the fish are usually in a negative mood and your mobility is extremely limited. Even with all the new high tech equipment and methods ice fishing is hard. So it would be the challenge that does it for me... I disagree with the statement that ice fishing is unsafe or that I'm risking my life doing it. Only human behavior is unsafe. If you understand what is safe ice and what is not anyone should have a safe day on the ice. Fishing out of a boat is more dangerous than fishing on ice any day of the week. There are a higher number drownings and deaths attributed to hyperthermia out of boats than from ice fishing. Every year you may hear of a few people going through the ice and dying from it. But I'll bet that 99% (or higher) of sportsmans water related deaths are not from ice fishing but from boats.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Others have pretty much covered it, but I'll add my 2 cents anyway. Aside from being in aggreement with the others I think fighting any species of fish through the ice is a better fight. I'm sure I hook fish through the ice that I would never even know were there in the summer. When I'm sitting over that hole it feels like nothing else exists. Just concentration for that slight little tick that barely exists. Then its on!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Besides if you stick to 4" or better and stay with 1 or more other people I don't see why its not a relatively safe activity.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

M.A., i'd also like to add that there's an un explainable feeling about seeing that fish come up thru that hole. You'd have to experience it to understand what i mean. Start like i did. Walk out on VERY familiar water. You know, water thats only a few feet deep. It will give you a feel of the ice and help you to relax out there. Drill a hole in it and see how thick it is. Dont guess its thickness, take a ruler with you and get a good measurement. 4" is great for shallow water. 6" is more comfortable for deeper water. I've fished 3" ice before but thats because i was comfortable in the area i was fishing. I'm not afraid of ice cracking and booming under me anymore. I know its only building more ice. Took some time to get the pucker factor down tho  . If you decide to give it a try, ask someone from the board to take you with them. Any volunteers?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Besides, no fishing is ever worth the fillets. If all you want is the meat your better off to buy it from a grocery store. Fishing is never about the take home for me. I do keep some of my fish and they're great. However the whole experience is what makes it worthwhile. Add up what it costs to keep fish by a recreational anglers methods and it's probably $100/lb.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the great replies.... I MIGHT give it a try again. I guess most of my hesitation is from trying it a few times, not catching anything, and worrying about the ice the whole time - so needless to say it wasn't very enjoyable. Maybe I should try a nice pond first. Per the dangers of coldwater wading in moving water - yes - can be very dangerous but I never go past the knees in winter.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

M.A. is welcome anytime, on any trip, if he wants to go. The same goes for any interested OGF member. 

Words can describe the act of ice fishing, but I really think the experience itself transcends description, at least it does for me. I don't know, just never found the exact terminology to describe it. And that, in itself, is why it's so great.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know about not going just for filets. there is no better fish then through the ice. not those mushy summer crappie, through the ice they are firm as steak and as white as fish can get.
bttmline


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

ordered me a set of them ice picks!!! 5 years without them  it comes with cleets and a whistle for 15 bucks after shipping


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

MA Last year was the first time in over 40 years for me to ice fish. All I can say is I can't wait to get back out. ( maybe tomorrow) What has been said is all true. The frendship is totally different. The time spent talking and just sitting with friends is priceless. At presque last year we had a blast on the ice ( way over 10 hours) each day, then had as much or more after we went back and cleaned up and joined up again for an evening of fun. Just seems like everyone gets along fine. I'd suggest you get out and try it this year for sure. Like I said I can't wait until I get back out! It is very additive trust me on this one.


----------

